# Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)



## Sadmod (20. September 2017)

*Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

Hallo, wir haben derzeit in unserer Wohnung einen Netgear WNDR3700. Die Performance ist mehr oder minder Katastrophal, obwohl die Verbindung da ist werden teilweise für eine halbe Minute keine Daten übermittelt was oftmals zu abgebrochenen Downloads oder nervigen Wartezeiten führt.
Auch verliert man das Signal des öfteren komplett. Diese Probleme treten natürlich nur in den vom Router entfernten Zimmern auf, direkt daneben ist die Performance super.

Jetzt bräuchten wir einen Router der je nach Raumrichtung bis zu zwei Ziegel und eine Halbziegelwand durchdringen muss (2x25cm+1x15cm) oder eine Tragende Wand mit 70cm.
Maximale Übertragungsraten sind eher uninteressant, es geht rein um eine konsistente Performance in der ganzen Wohnung.  Distanzen sind ca bis zu 10m vom Router.

Nutzung betrifft vorallem Laptops und mobile Geräte. Stationäres ist eh bereits mit LAN verkabelt 

Kann mir weiterhelfen, mein Wissen über Router beschränkt sich so ziemlich darauf, dass ich vermutlich den ac Standard will .

Oh und übrigens Powerline ist keine Option, hatten wir mal und wollte nie so recht funktionieren. Scheinbar spieln die Stromleitung da nicht mit, jedenfalls war es sehr ausfallanfällig.
Mit Access Points/Repeatern hatten wir auch eher schlechte Erfahrungen, da der Wechsel von einem in den nächsten Bereich zu gedroppten Signalen geführt hat. Aber vielleicht lag, dass an unseren Setup-Künsten oder den verwendeten Geräten.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Matusalem (21. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

Gerade der IEEE802.11ac Standard ist was die Wanddurchdringung angeht im Vergleich zu dem n Standard schlecht. Das liegt an dem verwendeten 5 GHz Frequenzband.

Da für die maximalen Sendeleistungen von WLAN Routern gesetzliche Grenzwerte existieren, wird ein anderer Router nicht allzuviel bringen. Es gibt zwar Unterschiede, doch die liegen daran wie nah die Hersteller an die Grenzwerte herangehen. Desweiteren sind es meist die WLAN CLients in den Smartphones/Notebooks die einen Verbindungsabbruch verursachen, da die WLAN Sendeeinheiten in diesen Geräten schon rein durch den vorhandenen Platz meist nicht sehr leistungsfähig sind.

Das Marketingwort "WLAN mesh" könnte Dir zugute kommen. Dahinter stecken letztendlich WLAN Repeater, welche darauf optimiert sind, dass mehrere Geräte in einer Wohnung als ein WLAN gesehen werden. Zusätzlich sorgt ein eigener Kanal für die Verbindung zwischen den Repeatern, bzw. Cross-Band Repeating dafür, dass sich die Datenrate noch so einigermaßen im Rahmen hält.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist das ganze noch WLAN. Sprich Dämpfung, Ausbreitung von Radiowellen, Störungen, gemeinsame Nutzung der Ressource Funk spielt alles weiterhin eine Rolle. Damit will ich nur sagen, dass a) Dir solch ein System evtl. hilft eine Garantie gibt es aber nicht, b) Du durch etwas Information wie man WLAN optimal installierst und einrichtest der Wahrscheinlichkeit das Du zufrieden bist auf die Sprünge helfen kannst.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

Bitte löschen


----------



## cryon1c (27. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Die FritzBox 6490 Cable schickt bei einer 400MBit Leitung genug Signal durch eine eisenverstärkte Kellerdecke um es mit einem Repeater weiterzuverteilen.



400Mbit/s wirst du nur über 5GHz erreichen oder Kabel, 2,4Ghz - vergiss es, kommt ein Drittel davon an im besten Fall.

Beste Option: Repeater mit 5GHz über LAN anschließen, dann haste auch was davon. Ansonsten 2,4GHz und damit leben das man über WLAN magere 100Mbit/s irgendwas bekommt bei vollem Empfang auf 2,4GHz. 

Habe dieselbe Box hier, auch ne 400er Leitung, kann dir genau sagen was davon übrig bleibt


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

Bitte löschen


----------



## cryon1c (29. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Kabel in Repeater gesteckt und dann ging gar nichts mehr. Welchen Repeater nutzt du?
> (Anscheinend kann der Fritz Repeater das Lan signal nicht als wlan weiterverteilen.)



Ich nutze einen Tp-Link Archer hinter der Fritzbox im anderen Zimmer, so hab ich in der Wohnung überall 5Ghz.
Der Router hinter der Fritte ist im Bridgemodus - dafür stellt man alle SSID für 2,4 und 5Ghz vorher ein, auch die Zugangsdaten, merkt sich diese und stellt diesen dann in den Bridgemode wo dieser nicht mehr gesteuert wird und wie ein Repeater funktioniert - zusätzlich aber auch LAN weiterleiten kann.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

Es gibt anscheinend viele TP Link Archer. Kann man die alle verwenden oder gibt es da bessere und schlechtere?


----------



## cryon1c (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

Ja, gugg was die für Geschwindigkeiten liefern, das ist der Hauptunterschied.
Generell sind das günstige Router und im Bridgemodus haste vom Router eh nicht viel, der wird praktisch zu einem Repeater


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dualband Gigabit WLAN: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor   ?)


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

Du könntest den Router in den mittelsten Raum stellen.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

PowerLine ist das einzige was ohne Kabel legen dein Signal durchziehen würde. Wie gut das funzt, hängt von deiner Elektrik im Haus ab, kann dir keiner sagen. Volle Bandbreite und geiler Ping damit - vergiss es. Es geht nichts über ein Cat.6 oder höher.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

Bitte löschen


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

Könnte mir jemand einen guten Access Point empfehlen den man in der Mitte des Hauses an ein LAN Kabel hängt und der dann das Kabel Signal als WLAN im 2,4 und 5ghz Bereich weiterverteilt?


----------



## cryon1c (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

TP-Link AP300, Access Point schwarz

Das Ding sollte einiges schaffen. Trotzdem, erwarte keine 400Mbit/s über 5GHz. 

Wenn ich z.B. mit meinem Smartphone direkt an der Fritzbox 6490 sitze, erreiche ich auch keine 400Mbit/s, nahe dran. Sollte ich paar Meter weiter hinter der Wand stehen, ist da nicht mehr viel mit Bandbreite. 5GHz wird sehr schnell abgewürgt über Distanz und Wände. 

Daher würde ich definitiv noch ein LAN-Kabel zum Hauptgerät (meist DesktopPC) legen, das gibt dir auch noch 1-2ms weniger beim Ping und allgemein weniger Stress. 
Dazu musst du auch guggen wie die Nachbarn funken, das ist auch ein Faktor beim WLAN.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

Problem schon gelöst


----------



## cryon1c (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

Naja mobile Geräte fühlen sich auch an 2,4GHz recht wohl. Das schafft bei mir zwischen 60 und 100mbit/s je nach Empfang in der Wohnung, das ist mehr als ausreichend auch für 4K Youtube Videos und sonstigen Unfug den man sich da ausdenken kann. Natürlich sind 5GHz viel interessanter mit 250+ Mbit/s, aber wirklich brauchen tut man das jetzt nicht.
WLAN wird natürlich durch alle Geräte geteilt, daher ist mehr - besser wenn mehrere Geräte eingesetzt werden die Bandbreite haben wollen.
Da ich hier alleine bin und maximal n paar Gäste an meinen Gastzugang (limitiert) sich ranklemmen, interessiert mich das net so


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

Problem schon gelöst


----------



## cryon1c (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

WiFi Analyzer App aufs Smartphone klatschen, rumgehen, guggen was die Nachbarn funken, WLAN einstellen und dann die Position damit bestimmen - die App zeigt dir alle nötigen Infos über das Signal, also einfach mal den Access Point abstellen und dann in allen Ecken nachmessen wo du WLAN brauchst.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neuer Router für Altbauwohnung (Dicke Wände)*

WLAN jetzt mit 200bis 430mbit (5ghz) über 2×Fritzbox 6490cable


----------

